
Ask HN: What web framework should I learn as a freelancer? - moraya-re
Hi, I&#x27;ve been using Laravel since a year. But what I&#x27;ve seen, mostly, programmers working in other ecosystem than PHP get more per hour billing. Please shade some light.<p>Thanks a lot in advance.<p>Happy weekend :-)
======
i0nutzb
Not a real answer, but more like some food for thought:

[https://kukuruku.co/post/do-not-learn-frameworks-learn-
the-a...](https://kukuruku.co/post/do-not-learn-frameworks-learn-the-
architecture/)

~~~
kerokero
Where would be a good place to start for learning the architecture?

edit: Found a couple links from the comments:

[https://addyosmani.com/resources/essentialjsdesignpatterns/b...](https://addyosmani.com/resources/essentialjsdesignpatterns/book/)

[http://aosabook.org/en/index.html](http://aosabook.org/en/index.html)

------
danielvf
The two big obvious ones are Rails and Django. If you want a less common, more
mind bending, more cutting edge experience, try Phoenix.

------
sotojuan
Rails and/or Django. Check what's more popular in your area.

------
owebmaster
React. A lot of demand right now, great for freelancing.

